# woohoo



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

well seemed like my other thread was kinda dead so i thought id start this new one with all the pics from the whole build
*
some updates on page 3 now!!*
*new pics on page 6 now also*
page 4...new wheels are finally on the car...













_Modified by Hinrichs at 9:56 PM 5-16-2008_

_Modified by Hinrichs at 6:23 PM 6-2-2008_


_Modified by Hinrichs at 8:06 PM 6-30-2008_


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: woohoo (Hinrichs)*

I really like the look of it all the way down. Congrats on getting it all together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: woohoo (Retromini)*

thanks...im workin on getting it lower but im having problems with the tires and the bags/lower mount...i rubbed the one already so i need people to help me out on a new tire choice or just new wheels
currently its a 225/40 with a 10mm spacer on stock rcs


----------



## piroquinha (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: woohoo (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_thanks...im workin on getting it lower but im having problems with the tires and the bags/lower mount...i rubbed the one already so i need people to help me out on a new tire choice or just new wheels
currently its a 225/40 with a 10mm spacer on stock rcs


looks good man, i can see that you definetely have some potential to go lower, maybe go with some 205-40 tires, and throw some bigger spacers, maybe 15mm in the front, by the way your car looks dope!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: woohoo (piroquinha)*

i have an inch of threads left to go down
but the tires and frame rail are stopping me


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: woohoo (piroquinha)*

How wide are those wheels? Seems like 205's would certainly help if you're rubbing the bag. If you have the room, even some small spacers should help.


----------



## piroquinha (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: woohoo (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_i have an inch of threads left to go down
but the tires and frame rail are stopping me

try getting the frame "C" notched and see if that helps, if doesnt help then go with some skinier/smaller tires and spacers, and that doesnt help, sell the RC's and buy something else


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: woohoo (piroquinha)*

its deff the tires, and smaller spacers wouldnt help, i gotta go 15 mm to get it better prolly or maybe 20 which would be alot but the fronts lean in when its all the way down
im deff gonna get a c notch 
the wheels are 7.5 wide....


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: woohoo (Hinrichs)*

if you have the money obviously do new wheels. 8's et25 for front. and rear w/e you want. 
Or if you just want new tires for the front. do some 215/35s and get some 15mm spacers.


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: woohoo (Santi)*

thanks santi...thats what i was thinkin


----------



## jvon (Jun 22, 2007)

nice now you just need to fix the saggy grill, fill the notch and the hole in the rear bumper. want to test fit my 17s tomorrow?


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (jvon)*

Looks pretty good, fix the grille!!! and get rid of that notch!!!


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_Looks pretty good, fix the grille!!! and get rid of that notch!!!

x a million


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

im suprised how high that ass end goes.

looks great


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (BADCLOWN)*

it makes me laugh everytime when its all the way up


----------



## stemiched89 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (jvon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jvon* »_nice now you just need to fix the saggy grill, fill the notch and the hole in the rear bumper. want to test fit my 17s tomorrow?

dont listen to jvon, dont fill the whole in the bumper, it gives the car character, but you already know that
in the 1st picture is the front all the way up or in a middle setting?


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (stemiched89)*

fronts all the way up


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

have you measured how high the car is when the bags are full in the rear vs. when completely depressed?

im interested to see how much play there is


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (BADCLOWN)*

nah ill do that tomorrow when im cleaning it....i can ride all the way down without rubbing now
tires are gonna be ordered tomorrow and some new spacers so that i can get this car low....cuz this height is makin me mad cuz its not that low
i just hope the 215/35 will do it


----------



## stemiched89 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

i think i have heard you say it a few times but what all settings does it have?
pancake front
pancake back
pancake all
all up
pancake left to right?
is here a middle setting or just up and down?
can you 3 wheel it like you wanted?
can you 3 wheel with a front wheel off if parked?


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (stemiched89)*

its a 7 switch box, so pancake front, pancake back, all down/all up, individual wheels
i havnt figured out if i can 3 wheel yet

what tires should i get? like what brand would be good for what i want


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

The RCs look really good. Clean stance too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*

looks good.. and i think you could 3 wheel that.. i am close but really need the rears to go higher to get the one rear tire off the ground...


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (autocross16vrocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autocross16vrocco* »_looks good.. and i think you could 3 wheel that.. i am close but really need the rears to go higher to get the one rear tire off the ground...

i want to achieve this SOOOO bad on the harlequin. its my goal


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (BADCLOWN)*

just a pic from volksfest today


----------



## jvon (Jun 22, 2007)

awesome


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: woohoo (Hinrichs)*

I may have missed it but what are your measurements now with the bags deflated?


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: woohoo (JB_1152)*

i havnt gotten to measure yet since i keep workin on them everyday just about to get them lower 
once the new tires and spacers are on the fronts goin down


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: woohoo (Hinrichs)*

3 wheeling on a mk4 its kinda of impossible since our cars dont have independent rear suspension. 
Unless the shocks dont have much travel and extend only a couple of inches like the HPS ones.


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: woohoo (Santi)*

that looks so sweet


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: woohoo (wolfy19)*

i was gonna get some new tires and spacers but now im just gonna get wheels instead
what offset would i need on a 17x8 for it to fit well with the bags
im looking at all jdm stuff which would put me around an et 25 with adapters for the front


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: woohoo (Hinrichs)*

bump hope someone can answer my question...and should be ordering something for the fronts this week to get it down an inch lower....still need rat4life to do my notch


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: woohoo (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_
what offset would i need on a 17x8 for it to fit well with the bags
im looking at all jdm stuff which would put me around an et 25 with adapters for the front

that would work. anything b/w 17-25 is fine on a 8"


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: woohoo (Santi)*

James, Nice meeting you at Volksfest....you have a pm


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: woohoo (diive4sho)*

it was nice meeting someone else thats on these forums and has air, even if it is oem lol
your car does look really good the way it is, i cant wait to see it once you get to start working on it


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: woohoo (Santi)*

what size tires would be good on the 17x8 and 17x9 wheels, good stretch in the back with some in the front


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: woohoo (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_what size tires would be good on the 17x8 and 17x9 wheels, good stretch in the back with some in the front


i was running 205/40 front and 215/40 rear, but my odometer reading was off 10MPH at 70.
http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: woohoo (Rat4Life)*

when do you think your going to be able to do my frame notch?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: woohoo (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_what size tires would be good on the 17x8 and 17x9 wheels, good stretch in the back with some in the front


205/45 all the way around. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 40 series throws off the speedo by a lot like Mike said


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: woohoo (Santi)*

santi, what are you doing for a muffler, or is yours just gone?
talked to scott, i have new rears cups coming that are gonna be alot shorter, and im getting new front mounts, which will make everything sit about an inch lower, ill deff be posting pics up once thats all in
still wokrin on selling the rcs to get new wheels, its soo hard to get rid of them


_Modified by Hinrichs at 9:59 AM 4-30-2008_


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: woohoo (Hinrichs)*

what kind of front mounts?


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: woohoo (dashrendar)*

not totally sure yet, ill post pics up when i get them next week
i also found a good way to ground everything finally which i will have pics on tonight, i know plain was looking into that and i went to a local electrical supply and found the exact thing


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: woohoo (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_santi, what are you doing for a muffler, or is yours just gone?


its been gone since a couple of week after i got the car. i dont need a muffler.







no emission inspections in FL


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: woohoo (Santi)*

whats the lowest offset i can run in the front with a 9 inch wheel? and with an 8 inch wheel? and 8.5?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: woohoo (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_whats the lowest offset i can run in the front with a 9 inch wheel? and with an 8 inch wheel? and 8.5?

to tuck completely?? 
on a 9" idk for sure, and proly wont be able to tuck w/o pulling fenders. 
on a 8.5 i'd say et22, and on a 8" a et17. Give & take 3mm.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: woohoo (Santi)*

im tuckin 8.5's witha et 19


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: woohoo (KraCKeD-GTI)*

thanks guys, im just tryin to figure out what wheels to get and what adapters 
i was thinking bbs rs but they are kinda played anymore


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: woohoo (Hinrichs)*

http://www.rbwheels.com
This site has some pretty sick lookin wheels


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: woohoo (diive4sho)*

thats where im lookin. youre right. definitely good stuff!


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: woohoo (vdub-ranger)*

thats where im gona get my set, just noticed alot of what i like is sold out now tho


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: woohoo (Hinrichs)*

you can also try http://www.memoryfab.com


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: woohoo (Santi)*

what do you guys think about a set of work equip?
like a basic 5 star?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: woohoo (Hinrichs)*

its a clean simple design it always looks good.


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: woohoo (Santi)*

i think the only prob im gonna have with the set i like is the offset in the front is gonna be very low


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: woohoo (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_i think the only prob im gonna have with the set i like is the offset in the front is gonna be very low

what is it?


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: woohoo (Santi)*

um with adapters the equips would be at a 10
and if i go with the one set of rs they have left which are 45 for the front and 53 in the back which i think would be better
or a diff set of bbs which is 45 all around


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: woohoo (Hinrichs)*

i would go w/ the RS's. that way they'll fit much better.


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: woohoo (Santi)*

i just dont wanna deal with all the people saying that the rss are played


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: woohoo (Hinrichs)*

they'll never played. they are RS's.. Peopel jsut find an excuse to hate on otehr people that have them .


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: woohoo (Santi)*

how do you think the rears will be on the rs with the et of 53?
and im making a decision saturday if i dont get another car or not on the wheels


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: woohoo (Hinrichs)*

equips are one of my all time favorite wheels....along with oz mito's , bbs rs's, schmidt race 2000's, porsche fuchs and turbo twists.....all simple, classic, clean...stick with that thought and you can never go wrong....when people try to be different sometimes it's good and sometimes they try to be too different.....


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: woohoo (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_how do you think the rears will be on the rs with the et of 53?
and im making a decision saturday if i dont get another car or not on the wheels

it'll be fine.. you'll be able to tuck most of it.. just run some minor stretch and it'll be hot. 
But wait your gonna get rid of the GLI that you jsut put air on for something else cause you cant find wheels for it??


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: woohoo (Santi)*

no i was gonna get an old aircooled to replace a car that i sold 
but i think im just gonna go with the rs 
i just need to find a new valve stem for the one


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: woohoo (Hinrichs)*

*so its either gonna be these*
*or these for sure*

*or maybe these*

just what tires should i go with cuz i wanna start ordering everything now so i have it all around the same time, like what brand would be good and what sizes should i run, and with the rs offset of 45 and 53 what spacers should i get 25mm all around?


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: woohoo (Hinrichs)*

you should try and find some falken 512s good stretching tires right derr mmmhmmmm


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: woohoo (Brian Fantana)*

The Works are nice, but the offsets IMO are gonna be too high. et10 is gonna poke up front for sure.. and rear also... And your fenders are gonna be sitting on the tire if you can get the car to kiss a 17" stretched tire. 
The RS's would work w/ either 20 or 25mm adapters. 
Or these would work perfectly also. 
Wed Sports. 17x8 17x9 et45 all the way around. 








Not the same wheels, but very very similar, these are Zaubers.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: woohoo (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_ 









You don't want those.....everybody has those, you'll just catch more ish for rockin those then you will rs's


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: woohoo (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_
You don't want those.....everybody has those, you'll just catch more ish for rockin those then you will rs's










your such a liar... No one has them on a jetta.


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: woohoo (Santi)*

ok well im gonna order the rs tomorrow, what tire should i go with and what size, 205/45 all around? cuz the guy around me said that was good on the front but he wanted to do a 215/40 on the rear


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: woohoo (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_ok well im gonna order the rs tomorrow, what tire should i go with and what size, 205/45 all around? cuz the guy around me said that was good on the front but he wanted to do a 215/40 on the rear

you can do a 215 out back, it jsut wont be as stretched. but it'll look fine..


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: woohoo (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_ok well im gonna order the rs tomorrow, what tire should i go with and what size, 205/45 all around? cuz the guy around me said that was good on the front but he wanted to do a 215/40 on the rear

Glad that site was a help in your wheel decision....let us know how everything goes with them...I might get some wheels for the allroad throught them.


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: woohoo (diive4sho)*

do you guys think a 205/45 would look alot better on the rear than the 215?
and what tires should i get? falken 512 or something different
and the only thing about the set of rs is that the one doesnt have a valve stem which i have to find


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: woohoo (Hinrichs)*

the toyo t1-s gives a nice stretch also. and what are the specs on the wheels? sizes?


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: woohoo (dashrendar)*

17x8 and 17x9


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: woohoo (dashrendar)*

well 512s are discontinued, so are T1S.. 
So i'd say go with 452s, or T1R's. 
I got 912s on my wheels now and they are good tires, but they have a hard tire wall, it stretches some, but not much.


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: woohoo (Santi)*

i found 512s on a site


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: woohoo (Hinrichs)*

well nvm on the wheels for a lil while they just sold the set i was gonna get


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: woohoo (Hinrichs)*

rs or futuras? gonna pick up either set this weekend now since i found 2 sets just dunno which to go with


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: woohoo (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_
Glad that site was a help in your wheel decision....let us know how everything goes with them...I might get some wheels for the allroad throught them.









i got my Rs's from them , they are good.


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: woohoo (Rat4Life)*

well im getting wheels saturday, and rat4life is doing my notch next week, and i should have my mounts sometime next week
so pics will follow saturday after the weels are on the car and the suspension is dialed in for now


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: woohoo (Hinrichs)*

cool, good to hear dude!


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: woohoo (Santi)*

hopefully after all this ill be able to lay frame, or close to it


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: woohoo (Hinrichs)*

ok so the wheels are ordered, along with falken 512, valve stems and i had adapters ordered but i thought wrong with how i was gonna do them so now i need help finding some
here are the wheel 17x8 et 43 and 17x9 et40 brand new

i sent a pm to rat4life about his adapters cuz he had 20mm and 22mm which i cant seem to find anyone that makes them in a 20mm
would 25mm be to much?


----------



## piroquinha (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: woohoo (Hinrichs)*

you can always get the 25mm adapters and take to a machine shop and have them shave it down to 20mm


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: woohoo (piroquinha)*

should i get the ones off adapitusa.com with studs and have those machined down
or go with the H&R 5x100 to 5x112 25mm and have those machined down and go with the raderwerks wobble bolts?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: woohoo (Hinrichs)*

Adaptit makes the 20mm, but you have to call to order.... 
There is a guy called Brad, ( VTEC THIS VR <--click) here in the tex thats who made mine for the benz wheels, hubcentric, and wheel centric. Contact him and see if he can make you some.


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: woohoo (Santi)*

thanks for that guy, gona go with him


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: woohoo (Hinrichs)*

well chilled with rat4life today and some stuff got done on my car that ive wanted to get done
its a lil lower....my wheels showed up tonight and i have the tires so ill get those mounted monday hopefully...then just gotta call bbs to get the center bore numbers and order spacers yet then they will be on asap
here are the pics tho


the man himself doing his thing haha










and one of the wheels, new rs


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Misha does not look Russian in that picture whatsoever.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Misha does not look Russian in that picture whatsoever.









LOL yea i am Colombian


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

new rears are in and the rear beam now sits on the frame...
got my new fronts but i cant get the bolts off the bags so im basically screwed into getting 2 new bags for the front


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_new rears are in and the rear beam now sits on the frame...
got my new fronts but i cant get the bolts off the bags so im basically screwed into getting 2 new bags for the front









common there is no way not to get the bolts off, worst case scenario grind the tops off and unscrew them with a wise grip or try like a told you before chisel and hammer, just like you would normally do on frozen phillips head on brake rotors


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

ive been trying the hammer and chisel method....ill try again today since ive had time away and then ill try the grind the top off if all else fails


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

what new fronts are you talking about and what bolts on the bags?


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

well i grinded off the bolts that were on the old top mount and got them out...my rears now tuck all of my tire
the new fronts are very nice but they for some reason are higher than my old ones...so im gonna try to mix and match the bottoms and see if i can get it lower untill i can get the one part of the front cut...those are what my fronts look like now...they just dont go any lower
http://www.mason-tech.com/images/mk4plain1.gif
http://www.mason-tech.com/images/mk4plain2.gif


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

those are their new design? do they come with those mounts? and it doesnt look like you can lower those bags as far as you could without that giant black thing under the bag?








compared to this pic it looks like they made a newr lower mount with a built in body? that body looks way to long to allow a lot of adjustability though.


















_Modified by dashrendar at 9:09 AM 5-19-2008_


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

im gonna take that new bottom piece off and have it cut down about 2 inches...its way to long and i have myne all the way down and the older mounts went alot lower...so im gonna try and see what i can do about all this cuz im very annoyed with everything right now
it seems like everything i get anymore is not right....the new mounts were susposed to go alot lower than the old stuff


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

yeah it just seems way to long. I can understand having that extra support in there, and I know you can only spin down so low, but that just looks crazy long. but I havent seen one in person yet, and scott wont return my IM's for some reason.


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

yeah i cant get ahold of him either...ive tried calling but he never answers


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_yeah i cant get ahold of him either...ive tried calling but he never answers


yeah I sent him an IM on the 17th, with no response. sent another one this morning after I see that he is online, and still no response. I want to order some new fronts, but he wont respond.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

he is having fam issues give him time.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

Hey James why dont you just use the new top mount the one with spherical bearing and just keep your old bottom one.
this way i am sure you could get it down lower.
also in worst case scenario cut out your upper seat(under the hood) and mount that spherical bearing (camber plate) on top with 3 bolts. this will def. give you extra 1/4-1/2 inch drop


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

i do have all the new pieces in and the new top mount is bolted in...im just gonna go back to the old ones i had and just put the bags lower once i get my new wheels on since that was my original plan
i was just mislead again with the new mounts that were susposed to go alot lower...i had the same problem in the beginning with the rears too because they were made too big


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

did these top mounts come with your new ones, or did they cost extra? if so how much?


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

all the pieces on that strut are the new pieces, it was the top mount, then bottom adjuster and the black piece.
they were a retro fit onto what i had, it cost me 240 but he originally said that they would be alot more if you just were getting those or something
i might just sell them after i get my new wheels cuz ill be able to clear the bag more on my old setup


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

i want to try the mix and match with the new top and old bottom but im not sure if i can, thats why ive been trying to get ahold of scott but his is very hard to get ahold of right now


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

with out that black thing and jsut installing the top mount it whould give you like 3/4" more clearance, specially after you install the new wheels.


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

so you think just use the new front top mount with the old bottom one? 
im thinking about just going back to everything i had on since i still had some room to move the bag down i just couldnt cuz of my wheels are tires


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_so you think just use the new front top mount with the old bottom one? 
im thinking about just going back to everything i had on since i still had some room to move the bag down i just couldnt cuz of my wheels are tires

excatly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif that means you still have lots of thread AND a thinner upper mount.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
excatly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif that means you still have lots of thread AND a thinner upper mount. 

thats what i am saying, Santi we are on the same page http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
thats what i am saying, Santi we are on the same page http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


great minds think alike my colombian brother...


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

ok well i will try that once it finally stops raining in pa...then hopefully it will go real low


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

well havnt gotten to mess with the fronts yet due to not having adapters yet and any time really
but got the tires mounted up at least



my wheels came with someone hiding in them


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

NICE, stretch looks damn good


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

looks great, when are you getting the adapters?


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

should be here next week sometime...
got the fronts a lil lower than you saw it last, mixed the old lower front mounts with the new upper...and ill have some more room with the new wheels on hopefully
only thing is the new mounts make a lil more noise and a slightly harsh ride right now till i get that all sorted out
ill have some pics of the height up later today after my inspection and all


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

so the new top w/ old bottoms worked?


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

yeah it did...got me alot lower than i was...heres some pics
its good i got my wheels and all when i did cuz today i went for my inspection and failed both state and emissions due to a really screwed up subframe and other things




and my cheater shot


----------



## UbrGubr (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

Looking good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Let's see some under the hood shots of the the upper mount.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

failed because of a subframe?
since when do they even look under the car?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (UbrGubr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UbrGubr* »_Looking good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Let's see some under the hood shots of the the upper mount.


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_failed because of a subframe?
since when do they even look under the car?


x2 to both.


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

they looked under cuz of i was getting an oil change while i was there and they saw it...plus the air lines and it was all bullsh*t
but my tranny bolt was in very angled and all...oh well itll all be fixed hopefully
but i got alota good pics tonight...well i think they are good...ill post them up...did a suspension on an r today...very challenging


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_they looked under cuz of i was getting an oil change while i was there and they saw it...plus the air lines and it was all bullsh*t
but my tranny bolt was in very angled and all...oh well itll all be fixed hopefully
but i got alota good pics tonight...well i think they are good...ill post them up...did a suspension on an r today...very challenging

dumbass














who gets an oil change at inspection station








specially when you got air lines all exposed like that. did they noticed the notch in the rail?
post up some pics anyway http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

yeah it was stupid on my part....oh well..and yeah they noticed the notch but said nothing about it being bad
onto the pics


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

mmmm.... saucy....


----------



## johnnie (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

thats why i moved to florida...NO INSPECTIONS... 
besides you don't take it to just anyone for a Pa. inspection...
you gotta KNOW the guy when you mod the car... not as bad as jersey.. but still you don't go to the local firestone to get it inspected.. find a local guy that just wants the $100 for the test and doesn't care about the state and the BS emissions crap....
...Bunch of tree hugging hippie crap...


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: (johnnie)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (DEZL_DUB)*

i hope thats not the .:R on air, cus that sh!t aint low.















i need some of those top mounts u got for my car now.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

nah i tried to get him to go air but he just wanted coils


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

finally the real wheels are on and the rcs are long gone


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

need some smaller tires, bring that rear down!


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

im gonna switch the adapters around to get a lil more clearance...the rear quaters are sitting on the tires


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

true!


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

looks great man


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (.Mark.)*

u can do 1/2" (maybe 1") bigger lips and still be tucking the fronts. how big are ur adapters? 
bw did u text me this weekend? i was trying to figure out who it was. lol.


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

yeah im gonna throw one of the 9s on the front to see what it looks like tomorrow if i have time
and my adapters are 20mm front and 22mm rear
and no i dont have your number
i can get the fronts lower too....just need to get rid of the reiger lip


----------



## quagmeyer (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

sick i love the rs'


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (quagmeyer)*

ok, well it seems like ur going the right way.


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

yeah im happy with the way the car is finally, i just wish it was kinda close to as nice as most of the cars in the air threads


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

you got some side shots or better pics of how low you are on the 17s. also id like to see the strut top mount and what not. my kws are bottomed out so im trying to get them lower.


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

yeah im gona take some good ones later on today of the mounts and see if i can get the car a lil lower yet


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

ok well i can only get the car down like 1/4 inch yet so im just gonna leave it alone for now...looks good to me anyway..im gonna try another lip tho cuz the one i have is pissin me off with the sides how they go down
but heres the pic of the strut mount and a few others to show how low it is and all that...they are in my driveway so they are not that good cuz of the slight hill it has


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

Not bad. I'd go with an OEM 4mo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The reiger looks really weird on your car.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*

nice! i wonder if scott will sell me just the tops.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

i asked him about that they will not work with you struts. they only work with the ones they offer.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

i wonder why that is...i mean most shock pistons are all the same. i mean i guess i could just swing buying new fronts anyway but im trying to save money


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

not really sure why. the fronts are amazing though! they ride so much better what a difference!


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (sweep'n'streets)*

That's crazy how the lip is on the ground and the subframe is still so far away.
Lookin good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

i tired my stock lip on...just not sure if i really like it all that much...
for some reason santi can pull it off alota better than me



_Modified by Hinrichs at 10:15 AM 6-6-2008_


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

I like it way better than the other one.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## piroquinha (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (Retromini)*

looks way better with the stock lip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (piroquinha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *piroquinha* »_looks way better with the stock lip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2 
that other lip is too deep IMO
just make the stock lip sit on the ground


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (piroquinha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *piroquinha* »_looks way better with the stock lip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*

just one from this weekend with the stock lip on


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

looks good man! i like the stock lip on there a lot better then that riger lip.


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

im thinking about getting the oem 4 motion...just cant decide if it will look a lil bit better or not


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

i think it will.


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

another vote for the stock lip...sick progress


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (crippled4life)*

The stock lip looks awesome. I'd still try the 4mo though... shouldn't be hard to sell if you don't like it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*

go with what you like man....... i thing the 4-mo or the stock lip look good.. im swayed by the stock one but its your car


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (crippled4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crippled4life* »_another vote for the stock lip...

x2...cars lookin badass man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

oem lip looks raw on there.. drag it


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (candela)*

well im oficially happy now
was looking under the car tonight and noticed that the tranny mount and control arms are finally on the ground


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_well im oficially happy now
was looking under the car tonight and noticed that the tranny mount and control arms are finally on the ground

pics or ban


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

ill take some pics tomorrow...tried to tonight but there wasnt enough light


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

well heres the pic i got last night of the control arm
measurements are 21 1/2 front and 22 1/2 rear
i know it sucks...i gotta find my memory car for my smaller camera then i can really get some pics of it

and another one from today that didnt get that good


_Modified by Hinrichs at 7:58 PM 6-9-2008_


_Modified by Hinrichs at 4:52 PM 6-10-2008_


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

I like it better with the stock lip


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (.Mark.)*










woowwie!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

havent been on in like a week... but the stock lip looks so much better. smooth it and have it painted BMP!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

more photos in focus


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

ill be taking some more soon once i have time, ive been really busy with helping people out with stuff and planning to bag my buddies benz
its an 85 300CD W123 body style
should be interesting


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

Have you sorted out the harshness and noise yet? If not, it's likely because the new upper mounts are *not *compatible with the old lower mounts. If you look at the new setup, just below the long black tube there is a bearing. That is your new strut bearing, and it must be used. This setup relocates the strut bearing to below the bag, where it can be beside the tire, and free up 1" or so of extra room. The bushing is taken care of at the top. 
Strut suspensions need a bushing and a bearing. On a stock car, the bushing is the big rubber piece and the bearing is the steel/plastic ball thrust bearing. The bushing handles angular misalignment of the strut relative to the chassis. Since the strut angle changes with steer and suspension compression, this is necessary. The bearing handles rotation, so you can steer. 
The new upper and old lower might "work" in that it bolts together and holds the car above the ground, but it's not good and won't last. You will risk tearing your bag because it twists when you steer, or rubs on something if it's not free to rotate properly.
Also, those Poly bushings are terrible for airride applications - even worse than they are with coilovers. They're not designed for that much suspension travel. You can see them popping out of the control arms in the pics! I would recommend either stock or spherical bearings for the front-rear-lower control arm bushings. Even the R32 ones (recommended for handling ability) will be too stiff for the extreme travels these airride cars see.
Oh by the way, the car looks badass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








edit: spelling



_Modified by Afazz at 9:44 AM 6-16-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (Afazz)*

The car looks great! Do you have any pics of how you mix/matched the components? We are finally into full production mode at the new shop, so shoot me an IM and let me know if there's anything you need.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Scott if anything I said is untrue let me know and I will delete http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_Scott if anything I said is untrue let me know and I will delete http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Nope. You're right on the money! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i was gonna use those new lowers but they are about 2 inches to tall or more
when i installed those everything went like an inch up and not down
i asked scott a few times about mixing them and never got an answer so thats why i did what i did
and those berings on the bottom, they started to rust bad after a few days

_Modified by Hinrichs at 11:50 AM 6-16-2008_


_Modified by Hinrichs at 11:56 AM 6-16-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_i was gonna use those new lowers but they are about 2 inches to tall or more
when i installed those everything went like an inch up and not down
i asked scott a few times about mixing them and never got an answer so thats why i did what i did
and those berings on the bottom, they started to rust bad after a few days

I can make you some shorter bottom pieces, no problem. The bearings need to be greased with heavy bearing grease, preferably synthetic.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Afazz)*

still looking good my friend


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

how would i go about swapping the bushing for bearings?


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

The new Mason-Tech upper has a bushing built in (I can't tell what/where from the pics, but it's in there). The new Mason-Tech lower has the bearing built in. The old Mason-Tech upper has the bushing _and _bearing (using stock components). The old Mason-Tech lower has neither.
Right now you have a bushing only, which is bad. The proper way would be to have Scott cut down your tube (to get low enough) and run the New M-T upper and new M-T lower mounts. Lube the bearing as he said and everything should work better _and _be lower than before http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Afazz)*

its low enough now...it sits on the ground
i was talking about you said something with bearings in the control arms?
but yea i sent the tubes back to him for now...and im keeping the setup prolly till this weekend cuz im entering a show and the class im in is for lowered cars


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

ohhh, I'm sorry I misunderstood your question. You should just replace your poly-bushing control arms with stock control arms. You can either buy new OEM bushings for $7 each and press them in, from GAP: http://www.germanautoparts.com.../29/4
Of you can buy whole new control arms and save the hassle of pressing the poly out and pressing new Rubber OEM ones in.
http://www.germanautoparts.com.../60/5
Or you can get spherical bearings from Shine Racing, Bildon, PMW, SCCH. They're ~$300ish. Like these: http://scch-heads.com/viewpart.php?id=25
I can't say for sure which would be better, but either would definitely be better than poly! It's simply not flexible enough for the control arm bushings on an airride car.


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Afazz)*

do i need those silver spacer things that uvair sends with the bags? i am putting everything back to the stock stuff for now untill i get the new lower parts back in


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

so here are some new pics finally
warning theres alot


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

good talking with you at the show James, car looks sicky fresh in person







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

*edit*
sick chops too!!! i forgot to mention that when we talked








and did you over edit my shot of your car with the bicycle?

















_Modified by Chet Ubetcha at 7:44 AM 7-1-2008_


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

Nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Are you planning to space out the fronts any more? I think some all red tails would look nice as well.


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_good talking with you at the show James, car looks sicky fresh in person







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

*edit*
sick chops too!!! i forgot to mention that when we talked








and did you over edit my shot of your car with the bicycle?
















_Modified by Chet Ubetcha at 7:44 AM 7-1-2008_

yeah i added like some custom filter or something cuz when i saved it from the link it didnt look that clean for some reason


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

looks sooo good man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif love the transition between the rear wheel and arch.


----------



## shavedbags (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: woohoo (Hinrichs)*

you fly high, no lie, you ballin


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_
yeah i added like some custom filter or something cuz when i saved it from the link it didnt look that clean for some reason


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

soooooo sick dude... love that sh*t http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EDM_v-dub (Mar 16, 2003)

Love it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (EDM_v-dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EDM_v-dub* »_Love it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


what he said


----------

